# Working holiday



## cmadson87

Im planning a working holiday on Oz hopefully from June onwards. The plan is to travel the East Coast for 4-6weeks travelling from Brisbane to Cairns and then flying dwn to Sydney to look for work until mid November. From here i hope to have enough money to travel to NZ and Fiji for a furthur two months. I am hoping to save £3000-£3500 after i have paid for my flight to Oz, does this seem a realistic amount of money for what i have planned bearing in mind i intend on working whilst in Oz. Any advice would be appreciate, thanks


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Hey Cmadson, it is realistic as long as you plan briefly on what you want to do beforehand. For example what I mean by this is if you want to go say skydiving in Cairns that'll be a bit more expensive than if you were just going on a boat tour - what activities are you planning on doing so I can get a fairer idea? Definitely appears feasible though.

Sydney is an absolutely awesome city to work in, full of life and great people. Places to live range from Bondi to Newtown to Glebe if you like a cool neighbourhood. Check out this guide to give you more of an idea: Ultimate Guide to Sydney for Backpackers - Jobaroo Australia


----------



## cmadson87

Thanks for your reply. Im not really sure what activites we plan on doing yet, i know some of my friends are interested in sky-diving, scuba-diving etc but im a big wimp so will be opting out of these types of activities. I think mainly it will be site-seeing around the different areas, boat trips - the whitsun islands we want to do to. Do you if it is easy to get jobs in Sydney? Will it be harder for us as it will be the winter when we arrive?


----------



## Boboa

Depends on what jobs you are after. Sydney has enough jobs both in winter and summer. 
While your friends are sky diving (Plenty in Sydney ) you can do harbor bridge climb, Sydney -Wollongong bush walk or just visit an array of fantastic beaches, museums and galleries.


----------



## kayquality

*Jobs for Working Holiday Visa Holders - Australia*

Hi,
We have Traffic Control jobs available in Sydney, Canberra and regional NSW (suitable for visa extension). 
Regards,
Eric


----------



## TCPtraining

Traffic control jobs can be really good - both financially rewarding and good hours for a working holiday. Check out this news article about young travellers working in traffic control jobs

Stop the lights - People | Popular Stories, Obituaries & More | The Irish Times - Sat, Feb 16, 2013

if you think it might be something you're interested in, you will need some qualifications.

Stop/Slow Bat - Blue Card

Traffic Control Plans - Yellow


----------



## copperpot

sydney and brisbane are incredible. i guess in sydney there are more chances in terms of jobs but both are great and full of young people


----------

